# streetcar track



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Does anybody commercially produce HO scale track for streetcars? Particularly looking for tighter curves and turnouts since street cars should be able to handle it. Hope to run a street car in the city streets on my layout.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Walthers did at one time, another maker was Robert Orr but that was primarily hand laid track supplies. The single point turnouts were his specialty.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

These guys sell truly authentic HO gauge street imbedded build-your-own trolley tracks, but I believe that they only work with an overhead catenary system.

http://proto87.com


----------

